# Press Release: Eastern Haunters Convention, May 2-4, 2008 !



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:

CONTACT: 
Michael Bruner
The Monster Maze
(717) 796-0325
[email protected]
http://www.EasternHauntersConvention.com

1ST ANNUAL EASTERN HAUNTERS CONVENTION: Open to the Public !

May 2-4, 2008 Sheraton Great Valley Hotel, Valley Forge, Pennsylvania

Michael Bruner of The Monster Maze: The Ultimate Amateur Haunted House, will be hosting the 1st annual Eastern Haunters Convention, a networking opportunity for individuals within the haunted house industry. Individuals who own, work, act in, or patronize haunted attractions will come to be educated, shop, and socialize with their fellow haunters. A three-day convention with skeletal corpses, ghostly mirrors, glowing tombstones and spiders the size of king size beds, are displayed as haunt vendors show their unique props, effects, and scares.

The event will be held on the grounds of the Sheraton Great Valley Hotel, 707 East Lancaster Avenue, Frazer, PA 19355. For reservations, please contact the hotel at (610) 524-5500. Be sure to mention the Haunters Gathering for special rates! 

The convention is open to all individuals within the haunt industry (haunt owners, haunt actors, home/yard haunters, haunt vendors) and their families, as well as haunt enthusiasts.

The 1st Annual Eastern Haunters Convention will have seminars useful to those in the haunt industry, vendors selling unique haunted house props that are not typically available to the general public, people within the industry who will share various tips and tricks to improve your haunted house business, and a bus tour to several Philadelphia-area haunted attractions. 

The bus tour is currently slated to include a tour of the Eastern State Penitentiary AND its haunt, “Terror Behind the Walls,” a MASSIVE haunted house inside a real prison! A lost world of crumbling cellblocks and empty guard towers stands behind the Eastern State Penitentiary’s massive 30-foot high walls. This is the home of "Terror Behind the Walls," which has been rated in the “Top 10 Haunted Houses in the U.S.” by AOL City Guide, the Travel Channel and Hauntworld Magazine. Also a destination on the tour is a visit to the Mutter Museum, best known for it's collection of medical oddities, such as the tallest skeleton on display in North America, the body of the mysterious "soap lady", many skeletal remains of conjoined twins, preserved body parts of people that have had horns growing out of their heads and more! The bus tour will possiby include other Philadelphia-area haunt attractions, as well.

Every single attendee to the convention will have the opportunity to participate in an authentic ghost tour of the haunted White Horse Tavern!

A costume ball ("The Cadaver's Cotillion"), with a New Orleans theme, will be available for an additional fee, which will include food, drinks, and entertainment.

For many years, the haunted house industry has been very similar to the world of stage magic, in that haunt elements, tricks, and effects have been kept secret. Michael Bruner, a 2-term elected member of the Board of Directors of the International Association of Haunted Attractions (www.HauntedHouseAssociation.org) has been working hard to smash this notion of isolationism. For 8 years, Michael Bruner hosted The Annual PA Gathering of Haunters to foster an environment of brotherhood and safety-first among people within the haunt industry by giving a human face and name to competitors' haunted attractions. The PA Gathering of Haunters has grown year after year, has outgrown two locations and has evolved into the Eastern Haunters Convention.

For more information, visit 
http://www.EasternHauntersConvention.com

ABOUT THE MONSTER MAZE - The Monster Maze is a thematic, story-telling, high startle, low gore, interactive home haunt that changes its theme, layout and plotline every single year. Talented actors will escort you through the maze, immersing you in a unique, memorable, mythical experience. Visit http://www.TheMonsterMaze.com for more information.

- END -


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I work 5 minutes from here and may go


----------

